# subclass 461 health insurance question



## elynneg (Dec 19, 2012)

I am from the US and I have been on a 457 visa for the last year. I will not be renewing my job contract for a second year, and my visa will expire in Feb. My boyfriend is Kiwi, and for me to stay and gain non-sponsored work rights, we've decided to apply for a subclass 461. My question is about health insurance. My boyfriend has Medibank private, and I am not eligible for his plan since I do not have a Medicare card. My current insurance will only cover visitors who have 457 visa or who are applying for PR. I looked into Medibank, Bupa, etc. visitor cover and they all have a list of visas they cover, but none of them include the 461.

So, if I need to have proof of insurance to get the 461, does anyone know of any options?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Elynneg - DIAC generally requires health insurance for 461 visa holders if the country of their citizenship (in your case, USA) does not have reciprocal arrangements with Australia - these are counties like the UK and other who have a nationalised healthcare scheme. I have heard of situations where this is not enforced, but that seems to be the exception rather than the rule.

I don't have specific details of the Medibank or Bupa plans, but as the 461 visa is a temporary visa not unlike the 457, I would be surprised if those plans are not acceptable to DIAC. Migration Regulations only require that if this condition is imposed, "The holder must maintain adequate arrangements for health insurance while the holder is in Australia." So no minimum level of specific benefits of health insurance are stipulated. I would call Medibank and/or Bupa on Monday and see if you can speak to someone (rather than relying on their websites and preset visa lists) - I have no doubt they will be ready and willing to sell you health insurance for your 461 visa as they are fierce competitors for providing health cover to visa holders.

Finally, an additional note - make sure you've satisfied all the requirements for the 461 visa - you'll need be a "member of the family unit" of your boyfriend - I assume defacto partnership? You may want to be ready with relationship evidence in that case. And your boyfriend needs to be the holder of a 444 visa (or be eligible for one).

Hope this helps, and good luck with your case!


----------



## elynneg (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks, Mark. Yeah, we have known each other for 8 years, been living together for nearly 2, so we have plenty of proof of relationship, so I think that's all set. Just was wondering how to solve this insurance problem, but you are right, I'll have to call. The plans for visitors who don't work are different from the ones who do work, and I will be getting a new job, . . . hopefully shortly! I'll have to get the scoop from them. 

But you think I can go ahead and lodge the application with all the other materials? Possibly just fill in my current insurance plan on the application form?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Yes, I would go ahead and lodge - then let them know once you've arranged for the insurance coverage.


----------



## elynneg (Dec 19, 2012)

Will do, thanks!


----------



## esme_daniella (Jan 12, 2013)

elynneg said:


> I am from the US and I have been on a 457 visa for the last year. I will not be renewing my job contract for a second year, and my visa will expire in Feb. My boyfriend is Kiwi, and for me to stay and gain non-sponsored work rights, we've decided to apply for a subclass 461. My question is about health insurance. My boyfriend has Medibank private, and I am not eligible for his plan since I do not have a Medicare card. My current insurance will only cover visitors who have 457 visa or who are applying for PR. I looked into Medibank, Bupa, etc. visitor cover and they all have a list of visas they cover, but none of them include the 461.
> 
> So, if I need to have proof of insurance to get the 461, does anyone know of any options?


Hey elynneg,

Glad to read someone has the same problem with me too...i'm confuse which private health insurance to choose that will cover me for 461 visa... So far based on my reasearch there's only one provider who listed 461 visa in their website.. its called IMAN Australian Health Plans from NIB (sorry cant post any links coz im a newbie here)

Not so sure which one to choose, but insurance like BUPA, HBF, and medibank are just sound more familiar than IMAN from NIB..

Have you found out any information about other insurance providers?


----------



## elynneg (Dec 19, 2012)

hi esme_daniella,

yeah, so I was covered by IMAN for the last year while I was on a 457 visa. overall, i've been happy with it. i have the basic plan, which covers all catastrophic and emergency services, as well as basic doctor visits (pays all bulk billing Medicare fees). it's a bit archaic in that you have to get the bill from the doctor and mail it to them (no online services), but they always send an email immediately when they've processed the bill and have sent your check (they also pay you in paper checks, which you have to take to the bank to deposit). when I was originally searching for plans, this one was the cheaper for the services offered compared to Bupa, Medibank, etc., but i don't have any medical issues and am generally healthy, so I don't need a premium coverage plan. 
also, some of the higher-end plans cover dental, but I am not sure the price difference is worth it in the long-run. Australians on Medicare don't get dental covered either. i went to the dentist once last year and had a full exam with X-rays and it was less than 100 dollars for the visit. so do the math. 
after searching around over the last few weeks, i have decided that i will lodge my 461 with my current IMAN plan, which is still valid. I will just inform them of my changes (new job, visa, etc.). 

i hope this helps. good luck!


----------



## esme_daniella (Jan 12, 2013)

Thanks alot for your information... my bf a lil bit concerned about this IMAN insurance that i found, he said he never heard about it before hehehe... so, i think im going to go for this insurance too...this the cheapest we can get under 461 visa.. btw, do u know if they cover us if we go to GP's practicioners? and will they give any statement letter for the immigration once I join IMAN?


----------



## elynneg (Dec 19, 2012)

yeah, i was really skeptical of IMAN when i was researching plans last year. it just seemed less appealing (at least based on the website) than the other ones, but then i talked to other people who work in my field who had this plan, and were happy with it. i have also since met a lot of Aussies who have nib and are happy with that. and from my experience (albiet limited), it's good.

the basic plan covers GP visits at bulk billing Medicare rates (a typical consultation costs $69, and would be fully refunded). however, most of the GPs in the city (at least in Melbourne) charge more than the bulk billing covered by Medicare. so a consultation may cost $80 but then $69 of it will be refunded. in the end, it's the same as if you had Medicare. 

i really don't know why IMAN is so much cheaper than the other companies - maybe because there is no online claiming, etc. but if you don't mind mailing in the claim and going to the bank to deposit a check, it's probably a better deal.

also, prescriptions are a lot cheaper, at least than in the US, and even without a prescription plan, you won't go broke, unless you are on something fancy.


----------



## esme_daniella (Jan 12, 2013)

i feel so relieve now... and I can submit the proof to my case officer asap once join IMAN.. Hope the application process with this 461 is going well for me and for you too elynneg  Goodluck and thank u once again for sharing the information with me, really appreciate it


----------



## elynneg (Dec 19, 2012)

i think i forgot to mention, you can get a proof of insurance from IMAN. i just signed up and they sent over a letter for my 457 visa, which i put in my application, but the insurance didn't start until i started my job. i'm sure they should do something similar with the 461, you could always ask them. shouldn't be a problem.

good luck to you too!


----------



## esme_daniella (Jan 12, 2013)

just got their confirmation email today, so excited! will go to submit this letter for DIAC asap now  btw, i just knew IMAN has a facebook account...seems they response questions faster there than email hehehe..


----------



## grozzy (Dec 17, 2012)

*457 Visa*

I noticed that new Facebook page. Its been up for a while but is getting a lost more posts lately.

I did a comparison lately of the health funds for the 457 visa lately and think your on a winner with IMAN. You can see the that on the site 457visacompared here but overall for most covers they seem to offer the best value.


----------

